# male maltese at Pasadena Humane society



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Pasadena humane society

i checked the Pasadena humane society (CA)

and theres a male cute maltese available...hope anybody could adopt the cute guy









his ID number is ID# A171891
and is about 4 yrs old

its very very very rare to see a maltese at this humane society..i check their website EVERYDAY but theres only like 1 maltese in 3-4 months..


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

he's really cute!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He is cute!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

he is sooooooooo cute... I wish I could get him!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

His name is LI-LI









-_- i hope he gets adopted soon .... he has only been there for 3 days


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

awww, hopefully someone brings him to a very nice home.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think he has been adopted because I didn't see him! yay!









~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 16 2004, 01:37 AM
> *I think he has been adopted because I didn't see him!  yay!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't see him either.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I emailed Mary the information at Northcentral Rescue and she emailed me today and said he had been adopted, she called there ...yeah....he has a home.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

wow! that was fast !!

i talked to the PR director coz im doing a project on the humane society,and she told me that small dogs are real popular and are adopted real fast...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

He was so cute! I am so happy!


----------

